# Meals that you make ALL the time -- RECIPES!



## summerlilies (Feb 6, 2006)

Let's share one main dish recipe that is a family favorite. I'm talking about the meal you make ALL the time because everyone likes it. The one you probably don't even use a recipe for anymore because you've made it 5,000 times. I'll start:

Celery Seed Chicken
8-10 chicken thighs, skin removed

make a mixture of equal parts (1/3 c. of each) bread crumbs (I make my own from whole wheat bread in my food processor), wheat germ, and parmesan cheese. add 1 tsp salt and 1 tbsp celery seed.

roll the chicken in the mixture, place on ungreased baking pan, and bake for 30 minutes at 350 degrees F or until chicken is well done and crispy.

Yum!


----------



## oneKnight (Aug 4, 2006)

we call it "The Rice Dish" (variation of a mexican chicken/rice bake in the red plaid cookbook)

*meat (browned, cooked, whatever you have dice into small chunks, good way to use cheap/tough steaks or leftover ground beef)
*2/3cup rice, cooked. I use brown rice & cook in beef broth left from a roast.
*1-onion, diced & saute
*1-garlic, 8-10 'cloves' diced or pressed
*1-can black beans (or about 1/2 cup dried beans cooked)
*1-can kernal corn, drained
*1-big (28oz) can Rotel
*8-10 mushrooms, sliced/diced & fried/sauted, if we have them.
Cook meat & rice, saute onions & mushrooms in grease leftover from meat, drain worst of grease, add everything into large pan or crock pot, simmer for 30min-to 1 hour, or longer before eating. I like making it on the stovetop in my large/deep cast iron skillet or in my crock pot.

Very good with Cornbread, my favorite recipe:

*1-cup four
*3/4 cup cornmeal
*3 Tsp sugar
*2 1/2 tsp baking powder
*1/2 tsp salt
*2 eggs, beaten
*1 cup milk
*1/4 cup olive oil, or mixed with bacon grease









Mix everything together, I make in muffin pan but you can use cast iron skillet or whatever you like. Bake at 400F for 15-20min.

Partly because it's all just "one can this, one of that" it's so easy and I make it all the time. DH loves it!


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

The Earthling's Cookbook has all our everyday favorites, except the ones we've invented since the last update!


----------



## summerlilies (Feb 6, 2006)

Thank you OneKnight and EnviroBecca for your meal ideas. Isn't anybody else cooking on the nutrition board??


----------



## naturekate (Jun 22, 2006)

Oatmeal Hotcakes

2 cups rolled oats 1/2 cup flour
2 cups buttermilk 1 tsp. baking powder
4 eggs 1/2 tsp. baking soda
2 Tbs. sugar 1/2 tsp. salt
4 Tbs. melted butter

Night before: stir rolled oats and buttermilk together in a bowl. Cover and
let stand on counter overnight.

The next morning: add eggs, sugar, and melted butter. Stir well to combine.
In small bowl, stir together the flour, baking powder, soda and salt; add
to the oatmeal mixture and stir until just combined. Cook on a lightly
greased hot griddle.


----------



## oneKnight (Aug 4, 2006)

My mom's chocolate buttermilk birthday cake. I grew up on it so it can't be a birthday without it. The only chocolate cake that gets made at my house:

1-cup butter
2-cups sugar
3-eggs
1-tsp vanilla
1/2-cup cocoa
1-tsp salt
2-tsp baking soda
3-cups flour
2-cups buttermilk

Preheat oven to 350F Beat butter at medium speed until smooth, gradually beat in sugar till fluffy, then beat in eggs one at a time, and vanilla.
Sift flour, cocooa, baking soda & salt together, beat flour mixture into batter on low speed alternately with buttermilk. Makes three 8" or 9" layer cake pans. Bake 35-40 minutes at 350F or until done.

I have successfully made this without an electric mixer, but it's harder. I love chocolate cake!

ETA: that's 3 cups of flour!


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

quinoa salad

quinoa
tomatoes
onions
garlic (i like to press it)
cukes
fresh parsley, destemmed and chopped ( i omit this bc dp HATES parsley, but i personally prefer it with)

chop all veggies and add to cooled quinoa. i like a high ratio of veggies to quinoa; others might prefer more quinoa. dress with olive oil, lemon juice, s&p, and FRESHLY ground cumin seed. or you can toss in whole cumin seeds if you dont have a way to grind them, but ground is better. i like mine realllly lemony and garlicy.
you can eat this by itself, or on pita bread, OR my favorite- on ezekial sprouted wheat tortillas with a smear of vegenaise and/or lemony hummus.

SO good. ds LOVES it. mmmmmmmmm


----------



## sasntappy (Jun 24, 2005)

oneKnight, How much flour is in your cake recipe?

Black bean salad/soup

a couple cups of cooked black beans - maybe 1 large can? drained
a small bag of frozen corn -the tiny ones by organic valley
some chopped cilantro
diced tomato
ground cumin, salt and pepper to taste
some salsa to spice it up if for grownups

This salad is great as is served with tortilla chips
or wrap it up like a burrito with a little cheese and warm it,
or serve it over brown rice.

If you feel like soup instead of salad use beans with the broth and canned diced tomatoes with the juice and a little more salsa. Warm everything and serve with shredded cheese on top and with corn bread.

Multigrain pilaf/ patties

Uses up the few grains of miscelaneous beans/grains left at the bottom of the bag or jar. Barley, lentils, wheat berries, quinoa, brown rice

saute onion, celery, garlic, maybe some thyme or sage, add salt, pepper a bay leaf if you have it and whatever grains you have. No special ratio, just measure how much you are putting in total. Stir it all around and add 2 times as much water as grains. So if you added 2 cups of mixed grains you need to add 4 cups of water. Stir briefly, cover and bring to a slow simmer for 35-45 minutes until all grains are tender. Use it as a side dish to your favorite whatever. Great with chicken (can be made in crockpot with chicken) and hearty greens like collards or kale.

To make the patties, use whatever you have left over, add a good sprinkling of whole wheat flower to coat and beaten egg to moisten. Form into patties and fry in a heavy skillet (I use cast iron) in oil. These little patties freeze well and are delicious as veggie burgers or in school lunch bags.


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

Ginger Beef and Brocolli

1 large steak (I use inside round)
3 cloves garlic
1 inch knob of frozen ginger
4 tbsp (or so) kikoman soy sauce
a bunch of brocolli, speared
1 small onion, thinly sliced
1 carrot, julienned
3 tbsp water
2 tbsp kikoman soy sauce
pepper to taste

while still partially frozen slice beef into thin strips, grate ginger and garlic into beef, add soy sauce, cover and refridgerate.

in hot cast iron pan add a little oil and beef, stir fry over high heat until partially cooked. remove from pan. Add a little oil if needed, put in brocolli, onion and carrot. stir fry over high heat, add water and cover to steam. after a minute or so, add the beef back in with any juices, splash with some more soy sauce and sprinkle with pepper. Serve as is, or over hot brown rice!


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Black Bean and Sweet Potato Stew

1 can or 2 cups dried (soaked and cooked) black beans
1 onion, diced
1 small green pepper, diced
1 clove garlic, minced
1 large or 2 medium sweet potatos, peeled and cut into 1-inch dice
1 small can tomato sauce
cumin, chili powder, salt and pepper to taste

Saute onion and pepper in a splash of olive oil. Add garlic, sweet potatoes, and black beans, and saute for a few minutes more. Add tomato sauce and spices. Add a cup or so of water, depending on how saucy you like it, and simmer for 15-20 minutes, or until sweet potatoes are tender. If desired, you can add some minced chipotles in adobo, tabasco or other hot sauce, or fresh cilantro. I like to serve this on brown rice, but it would be good on white rice, as burrito filling, or just by itself.

Enjoy!


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

Jen's Chicken Chimichangas

2 boneless, skinless chicken breasts, defrosted
1 lb pinto beans (soaked overnight)
1 T chili powder
1/2 tsp oregano
1 clove garlic, crushed
1 1/2 tsp cumin
1/4 -1/3 of a small can of chopped chilies
flour tortillas
grated cheese (optional)

First thing in the morning, put everything in a crockpot except tortillas and cheese, and add enough hot water to make sure that the beans are covered with water. Cook on HIGH for first 45-60 min, then switch to LOW. Let cook all day until about 1/2 hour before dinner. Shred the chicken with two forks.

Preheat oven to 425° Grease a cookie sheet.
Spread some of the filling on the center of a tortilla, sprinkle on a small
handful of cheese. Fold in sides of tortilla, then fold up bottom. Finally,
roll all the way up. Place seam-side down on the prepared cookie sheet.
Continue filling tortillas until you've got what you need, or run out of
ingredients. Brush the exposed sides of the chimichangas with olive oil.
Bake for 10-13 minutes, then turn over and bake for another 10 min or so until
nicely browned. Serve with a dollop of sour cream and any other accompaniments
you like.


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

Taco Soup

1 lb ground turkey
1 tsp. olive oil
1 onion, chopped
1 green bell pepper, chopped
1 packet taco seasoning (I use my own mix of taco seasonings)
1 can pinto beans (or 1.5 C cooked beans)
1 (8oz) can tomato sauce
1 C salsa
2 C water (or chicken stock)

Brown ground turkey, onions and bell peppers in oil in a large stock pot. Add everything else and simmer for 30 minutes. Great with crackers or corn bread.


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

Black Bean Soup

1 C tomato salsa
3 C cooked black beans (or 2 (15oz) cans)
2 C chicken stock
1 tsp. lime juice
2 tbsp. chopped fresh cilantro
sour cream (optional)

Heat salsa in a large saucepan over medium heat, stirring often, for about 5 minutes. Stir in beans and broth. Bring to a boil, then lower the heat and simmer soup, covered, for 15 minutes. Let soup cool slightly, then ladle half of it into a food processor or blender and puree it. Return the pureed soup to the pot. Stir in the lime juice and cilantro and heat the mixture through. I usually double the recipe cuz it doesn't make a lot, but it is SO tasty!


----------



## Jude Rose (Jul 7, 2006)

O.k. I'll play.
This is a variation on a marinara sauce, taught to me by my SIL who lives in southern France. It really has a different flavor than regular spaghetti sauce.
One can add meat and it's good, but it's just not quite the same.

***************
Meatless Provencale Marinara Sauce

serves a couple and one kid-doubling recipe is just fine, but adding more canned tomato sauce will mean you need more herbs and wine to enhance the flavor

olive oil
small-med onion chopped
garlic -Can use up to 3 cloves, 1-2 is probably the norm
can of tomatoes -I use my own canned tomatoes, but when using store-bought, italian recipe stewed Del Monte are a great choice, or just toally whole stewed tomatoes with no extra flavor
small can of tomato sauce
red wine-nothing sweet. You want a Merlot or Shiraz or something
fresh mushrooms sliced a pound is fine
1/2 TBSP Herb Du Provence-you can find that at many stores or places like World Market-a decent substutie would be to herb with thyme, rosemary crushed well, basil with optional tarragon, winter savory, lavander,
BY NO MEANS ADD MARJORAM OR OREGANO-they are 'pizza' flavors and can quickly overpower this sauce
salt and pepper to taste

Saute chopped onions in olive oil to start softening. Add chopped mushroom and herbs now or a little later is fine too. You may need to splash a bit of water as you wait for the mushrooms to start releasing their juice. The ideal time to add the garlic is before the mushrooms make everything too watery. It essentially 'quick sautes' it which brings out the flavor, but doesn't overcook it. It would overcook if added at the beginning. Add maybe about 1/2 c of wine and cook everything down on a med-high heat for about 10 minutes. You want the juices to condense, but you don't necessarily want them all to go away.

Now add your tomatoes and sauce and simmer for a bit. I like to add a little more red wine (maybe another 1/2 c-I never measure anything when I cook) and make the sauce more of a burgandy color. Allow to cook long enough to release the alcohol and develop the flavors.

Serve over pasta-use in a lasagna base, etc. I have made this so often, I can go from start to finish including veggie prep in 22 minutes.

ETA: If you want your sauce a little thicker, there's nothing wrong with using the old corn starch/cold water trick to thicken it up.


----------



## Jude Rose (Jul 7, 2006)

Here's another from my SIL. It's a little more involved, but there's usually left-overs and anyone who's ever tried it has just flipped over the taste. It's indescribable what the carrots and beef and tomato and !olives! do in this meal.

******************

Provencal Beef and Tomato Daube

1 TBSP butter
1 TBSP olive oil
1 large onion coarsely chopped (could thinly slice instead)
3 garlic cloves
2 lb beef chuck cut into cubes (a thick line of fat is helpful in flavoring)
can of tomatoes
1 1/2 cup red wine
2 bay leaves
herbs du Provence 2 tsp
4-5 carrots halved
about 1 3/4 cups beef stock (or water)
1/2 cup pitted olives green black or both-very important, the greek kind, not the soaking in water kind
5-6 small vine ripened tomatoes chunked
salt and pepper

totally optional additions:
orange zest
1/2 c basil leaves
pesto
2 TBSP brandy
potatoes

beurre manie
1 tbsp butter
3 tbsp flour (or cornstarch)

Saute onions in butter and oil until softened and translucent
And the garlic and saute briefly. Working in batches, add the beef to the pan and brown on all sides to seal-keep the pieces well apart so they saute, not boil. Remove them to a plate while you brown the remaining pieces. Put all the pieces back in the pan, and the canned tomatoes and wine, and bring all to a boil. Reduce heat amd simmer 1 minute.
_Note: I tend to skip straight ahead and put everything into the crock right away. You do lose a little flavor for certain, but gain a ton in prep time_

Meanwhile, put the bay leaves, herbs, and carrots in a crock pot then add contents of skillet. And the beef stock, salt and pepper, mix, and cover with a lid. Cook slowly for 3 1/2-4 hours or longer until beef is falling apart.

To make the beurre manie, mash the butter and flour together into a paste and form into several small balls.

Either do the next step in the crock pot if you can get it to boiling, otherwise take a good amount of juice and transfer it into a small pot. Bring to boil and slowly add the beurre manie until the sauce is thick and creamy. Pour back into the main pot. Just before serving, add the olives and fresh tomatoes. Serve with rice.

This meal is great when cooked all day long, starting very early, but *even better the next day.*


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

*Vegetable Fried Rice*

Sesame oil
Olive oil
Onion
Garlic
Chopped veggies - I use zucchini, broccoli, red pepper, mushrooms
Brown rice
Eggs
Chili powder
Braggs
(I don't have quantities - I tend to use one onion, a LOT of veggies, and slightly less rice so the rice/veggie ratio is more veggies than rice).

Steam rice.
Heat sesame and olive oils in a pan. Add onion, garlic. Clarify onion, then add chopped veggies (longer cooking veggies first).
When veggies are tender, add rice.
Scramble eggs in microwave, leaving them slightly runny (I do two or three).
Add to pan.
Add chili powder.

Presto! Serve with Braggs.


----------



## Ryver (May 31, 2005)

subscribing to this one


----------



## JenLove (May 19, 2004)

:


----------



## oneKnight (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:

oneKnight, How much flour is in your cake recipe?
I was thinking 2 cups, but I asked mom to be sure, it's 3 cups of flour. I probably just do it automatically based on how much the sifter holds! lol


----------



## PortraitPixie (Apr 21, 2005)

Easy, Yummy, Toss Together Pasta

1 box of whole wheat penne, cooked al dente

olive oil (eyeball to coat liberally)

a couple splashes of balsamic vinegar ( I like lots







)

2 cans of Italian style stewed tomatoes undrained (you could also use fresh farmers market tomatoes, chopped and marinated in olive oil, garlic, and balsamic vinegar







)

1 cup Kalamatta olives (or however many you like!







)

handful of fresh basil, chopped roughly

a dash of dried or fresh oregano

1/2c (ish) Parmesan cheese

If you are a meat eater you could easily add some chicken or shrimp to this dish...









Just heat thoroughly and serve with crunchy bread and or salad!


----------



## greeniegreen (Jan 28, 2006)

: love this thread!

Chicken Tortilla Casserole
4-5 cooked chx breasts cut into chunks
shredded monteray jack cheese
black beans
cillantro
roasted chilis
salsa
sour cream small container (or whatever you want)
cream of chicken soup (trying to fix this recipe so I don't have to use that anymore though)
approx 2 doz corn tortillas cut into smallish squares

Mix the chx, black beans, cillantro, chilis, salsa, sour cream, chx soup all together. Start layering the tortillas, chx mixture, and cheese like a lasanga almost.....tortillas, chx mixture, cheese, tortillas, chx mixture and cheese.

Super yum! Is great as a leftover as well. I modify this all the time and add in whatever I've got around...corn, jalapenos, more onion, fresh garlic, etc.


----------



## Mom2Joseph (May 31, 2006)

Turkey Surprise -

1 lb. of ground turkey
1 large bag of cole slaw (from the salad section of the market - or you could shred fresh)
1/2 jar of cheese sauce

brown the ground turkey
Add the cole slaw till wilted
Add the cheese sauce
season with salt and pepper...

my DH loves this dish as he feels he is "cheating" because of all the yummy cheese sacue


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

Our old standby is leftover chicken casserole

Chopped up cooked chicken 1-3 cups (depends on how much you have leftover, it can be seasoned already)

Leftover rice or pasta

Make a sauce from butter (2 tbsp), flour (1/4 cup), milk (1.5 cup) and broth (1 cup)

leftover veggies, we like red peppers, broccoli, onions, mushrooms, and zucchini the best, but whatever will work

cheese, about 1/2 cup of parmesean tastes yummy

Mix together and bake for about 30 minutes.

It's a yummy clean out the fridge dinner!


----------



## summerlilies (Feb 6, 2006)

Thank you Mamas
I am going to print out each recipe and try them. If these meals are good enough for you to make over and over, I am sure I will like them.

Here's another one of my regulars:

Pasta with Broccoli and Sundried Tomatoes

1. Make pasta (spaghetti, penne, whatever)
2. Heat large skillet with olive oil -- maybe 2-3 Tablespoons
3. Make sure heat is on low and then add minced garlic -- make sure garlic doesn't burn!
4. Add either fresh broccoli florets (if you like it crispier) or steamed broccoli - you can turn the heat back up now
5. Add 1/2 jar of julienned sundried tomatoes and some of the olive oil
6. Saute until desired tenderness
7. When serving, put broccoli and sundried tomatoes over pasta and drizzle with some of the olive oil that is in the pan

So simple and delicious!


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Our most common side dish is probably pasta (Tinkyada brown rice pasta) tossed with whatever I have on hand. I drain the pasta over halved or quartered cherry tomatoes (toss 'em in the colander), then I rinse the pasta well. In the pan, I start the rest. I like olive oil, garlic, diced carrot, diced onion, sun-dried tomatoes, thinly sliced summer squash, and mushrooms. I almost always skip the mushrooms (hubby is allergic), unless cooking for myself alone. If I use mushrooms, I generally use local dried mushrooms: toss in oyster mushrooms and pour in a bit of water, cook until the mushrooms are rehydrated and the water is mostly gone. Add in butter. Last of all come the fresh herbs: thyme, oregano, basil, sometimes rosemary. Add freshly ground pepper and salt. Toss over pasta.

I make mushroom stroganoff for myself at least twice a month, more often if I can justify the expense. I saute/simmer onions and mushrooms (fresh, canned, frozen exotic blends, dried) in olive oil and wine until I can't bear it any longer. A bit of ground mustard, freshly ground pepper, and thyme. Mix in mayo and sour cream (hey, I'm a Hoosier girl at heart, be glad it's not Miracle Whip). Toss over buttered pasta. Egg noodles are best. I have to settle for gluten-free options, so I often use korean "mochi"--a brown rice "cake". I buy it in thin ovalette form. Most of the time I just use tinkyada pasta.

Coconut curry sauces (over veggies for me, chicken for boy) happen about once a week. Generally over cauliflower. The quick version: saute an onion and carrot in some oil. Don't forget the red pepper and mustard seed first. Stir in some curry powder. Toss in cauliflower (cut into florets) and a can of coconut milk. Thin if necessary. Cover and simmer 20 minutes, then remove lid and reduce the sauce.

Greens happen nearly daily. Mostly sauteed, sometimes made into pot liquor. Right now they're all pot likkered up.









Hubby makes his version of coq au vin/chicken marsala about three times a month, sometimes more often.


----------



## Bartock (Feb 2, 2006)

1 package pork sausage, cut into small pieces and fried, they cut easier when they are still frozen
1 can mushroom soap, and 1 can milk, garlic powder onion powder cajun spice, I never have measured just put some it
Enough potatoes to feed your family, I don't peel them, just wash, cut in half lengthwise then cut width wise about 1/2 inch thick
Frozen veggie, I used mixed ones.
put in roaster bake at 350 for about 1 hour or until potatoes are tender, stirring about 4-5times.

Sorry I can't give you exact measurements, but I made up this dish one day when i could not think of anything to make for supper, it was a big hit and still is.


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

Sausage and pepper pasta..

1 pkg italian sauage, (mild, hot whatever)
1 red pepper
1 cup chopped fresh mushrooms
1 sm onion, chopped
3 cloves garlic, minced
1 jar organic pasta sauce (we use the muir glen herbed one)
salt and pepper
red pepper flakes
pasta

pull sauage out of casings and fry up, drain off fat and add the onions, garlic, peppers, and mushrooms. saute til soft, add in 1/2 to the full jar of sauce and seasonings. serve over pasta. It will be very chunky!


----------



## maclolo (May 29, 2006)

I am excited to try some of these recipes!!

Here is a favorite of ours...we have it often, especially in the fall/winter.

Lentil Chili

Serves 8-10

2 cups lentils, rinsed and picked over
7 cups water or vegetable broth
1 large yellow onion, finely chopped
2 large red or yellow bell peppers, seeded, deribbed, and finely chopped
2 cans (14.5 ounces each) diced tomatoes in juice
1 can (15 ounces) tomato sauce
¾ cup beer
3 tablespoons chili powder
1 tablespoon ground cumin
2 teaspoons dried oregano
1 ½ teaspoons cayenne pepper
1 ½ teaspoons kosher salt
1 cup sour cream
1 cup (4 ounces) shredded Cheddar cheese

In a 6- to 8- quart saucepan, over medium-high heat, combine the lentils and water. Bring to a simmer. Reduce the heat to medium-low and simmer gently. Cook the lentils until tender, about 45 minutes. Add the onion, bell peppers, tomatoes with juice, tomato sauce, beer, chili powder, cumin, oregano, cayenne, and salt. Stir well. Reduce heat to low. Keep the soup at a bare simmer until the flavors meld (about 30 minutes).

Top each serving with a spoonful of sour cream and some cheese.


----------



## maclolo (May 29, 2006)

Here's another:

Chicken Fajitas

1 lb boneless chicken breast
1 cup onions, sliced
2 cups assorted sweet peppers, sliced
1/4 cup olive oil
1/2 cup cilantro, chopped
1/4 cup lime juice
1 tbsp ground cumin
2 tbsp garlic, minced
sea salt

flour tortillas
salsa
sour cream

Cut the chicken breast into thin strips.

In a bowl, marinate the chicken with the garlic, cumin, cilantro, lime juice, and olive oil for 15 minutes.

Heat a large grill or skillet; stir fry the marinated chicken first, then add the sliced peppers and onions, season with the sea salt to taste. Serve in warm flour tortillas and your favorite tomato salsa.


----------



## Jude Rose (Jul 7, 2006)

Maclol, This is almost exactly how we make our chili at home-including the scrumpcious dollop of sour cream at the top. Yum!
Great minds think alike.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *maclolo* 
I am excited to try some of these recipes!!

Here is a favorite of ours...we have it often, especially in the fall/winter.

Lentil Chili

Serves 8-10

2 cups lentils, rinsed and picked over
7 cups water or vegetable broth
1 large yellow onion, finely chopped
2 large red or yellow bell peppers, seeded, deribbed, and finely chopped
2 cans (14.5 ounces each) diced tomatoes in juice
1 can (15 ounces) tomato sauce
¾ cup beer
3 tablespoons chili powder
1 tablespoon ground cumin
2 teaspoons dried oregano
1 ½ teaspoons cayenne pepper
1 ½ teaspoons kosher salt
1 cup sour cream
1 cup (4 ounces) shredded Cheddar cheese

In a 6- to 8- quart saucepan, over medium-high heat, combine the lentils and water. Bring to a simmer. Reduce the heat to medium-low and simmer gently. Cook the lentils until tender, about 45 minutes. Add the onion, bell peppers, tomatoes with juice, tomato sauce, beer, chili powder, cumin, oregano, cayenne, and salt. Stir well. Reduce heat to low. Keep the soup at a bare simmer until the flavors meld (about 30 minutes).

Top each serving with a spoonful of sour cream and some cheese.


----------



## summerlilies (Feb 6, 2006)

Maclolo - your lentil chili was awesome! We just had it for dinner and I can't wait to have the leftovers all week for lunch. Thank you for the recipe.


----------



## oneKnight (Aug 4, 2006)

The easiest meal I make on the spur of the moment, in a pinch, whenever I don't really feel creative enough for cooking...........eg ALL THE TIME
No real recipe:

Hamburger steaks - basically hamburger patties seasoned with plenty garlic powder and fried in the skillet
Meanwhile, cook:
Boxed/instant potatoes - use extra milk to make them better or add cheese for a different taste. I don't follow the "directions" to add the milk in cold, I just add everything except potato flakes, then add the flakes when it boils.
2-canned veggies, usually one green & one yellow (green beans, corn, green peas, turnip greens, carrots, chick peas, whatever)
Voila! Instant meal!

My mom cooked like this regularly, I thought it was normal but it surprised DH that I could make such a good meal from "nothing"


----------



## newcastlemama (Jun 7, 2005)

Quote:

*No-Roll Enchiladas*
Ingredients:

1 large bell pepper
1 large onion
1 can refried beans (or homemade)
1 can enchilada sauce (or homemade)
1 cup salsa (homemade or otherwise, as spicy as you want)
1 can black beans, rinsed and drained (or other beans to your liking)
tortillas (any kind)
cooking spray
optional: 1 medium tomato

Directions:

Preheat the oven to 350 (F). Dice the onion, pepper, and tomato (if using). Spray the bottom of a casserole dish with cooking spray and lay down a tortilla (if your tortillas are smaller than your casserole, you can layer them -- but be sure the bottom of the dish is covered or it'll stick like crazy). Spread a layer of refried beans on the top of the tortilla(s) -- you may want to heat the beans first to make them spread more easily. Pour half of the salsa and half of the onions over the beans. Put another tortilla on top of this layer. Layer the black beans, green pepper, tomato (if using), and the rest of the salsa and onion on top of the tortilla(s). Put another tortilla on the top (your casserole should be pretty full by now). Pour the can of enchilada sauce over the whole thing and bake, covered, for about 35-45 minutes or until its hot and bubbly all the way through. Serve with sour cream (vegan or otherwise) or all by itself. This freezes extremely well.

Serves: 4-6
This is from Vegweb We love this! I make the enchilada sauce from scratch and it is even better. You can adjust it to what you have on hand and it is super easy to make. You can add cooked chicken and beef in there. We like to top with avocados and you can also top with sour cream before serving.

Jennifer


----------



## maclolo (May 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *summerlilies* 
Maclolo - your lentil chili was awesome! We just had it for dinner and I can't wait to have the leftovers all week for lunch. Thank you for the recipe.

oh good!! I'm glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## gen25gen (Dec 29, 2004)

I love to take a large summer squash or zucchini or eggplant (peeled on the eggplant) and slice them. Dip them in scrambled egg and then in flour and fry them in butter/olive oil mix in a pan. While probably not the most healthy, this is easy and delicious snack, appetizer, or sometimes I just have one for lunch.

I also love to make hot chocolate on the stovetop with milk. It takes sooo much better than the package. I usually do 2 tablespoons cocoa powder, 4 tablespoons sugar/splenda and 2 cups milk. Just stir over medium heat until hot and mixed but not boiling.

Another great one is a baked apple. I peel and core an apple. Toss it with a teaspoon of sugar and a generous dose of cinnamon. Dot just a little butter over the top and put into a baking dish (small ceramic tart pans are nice as are fiestaware bowls) and bake at 300 degrees for 15 minutes.

The other fav take with me snack mix is in a ziplock baggie, I mix about 25 almonds, 2 tablespoons raisins, and 2 teaspoons of semi sweet chocolate chips. Its healthier than an energy bar! Experiment with different types of nuts/dried fruit combos too.


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

Subbing to this one...and a little bump!


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

*Pasta with Butternut Squash and Bacon*

Dice 5-6 strips of bacon and cook in a large skillet. Remove bacon with slotted spoon, set aside. Pour off all but about 1-2 T. of grease. Chop one medium onion and cook for a few minutes in the bacon drippings until they begin to soften. Add one large clove of garlic that has been smashed with a knife, cook for a couple more minutes.

Add 1.5 lbs of cubed butternut squash and 1.5 c. chicken stock to the pan, bring to boil, then reduce heat to simmer and cover. Let cook about 15 minutes.

In the meantime, cook about 1/2 lb. of pasta- rotini or other curly pasta works best. We prefer Bionaturae whole wheat spirals.

When squash is tender remove garlic and discard. Mash in the pan with a potato masher, season with salt and pepper. Add bacon back to the pan. Stir in cooked pasta and about 1/4-1/2 c. freshly grated parmesan cheese. Enjoy!


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

:


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

We make this quick pasta dish very often. It is really a throw it together kind of thing, so you can add anything to it and it'll work.

Onion
Garlic
Chopped tomatoes (or canned, diced)
Meat - any leftovers chopped up like chicken or beef, or tuna, bacon works well too. Basically anything you have in the fridge will work.
Veggies - same as above, anything in the veggie drawer that needs to be used. I usually have carrots, peas, mushrooms. Brocolli works well, so do beans.
Salt
Pepper
Herbs - dried work fine, but obviously fresh work too, I normally use a mixed herb or oregano.

Saute the onion and garlic in a little olive oil till onion is soft.
Add tomatoes.
Add chopped up meat and veggies.
Season to taste with salt, pepper and herbs.
Allow to simmer till tomatoes cook down - takes about 20 mins on med high heat.

While the sauce is simmering, cook your favorite pasta.

Top with cheese (optional)

You can totally leave the meat out if you want, and the cheese too.


----------



## KentuckyDoulaMama (Mar 11, 2004)

: thanks for all of the recipes!


----------



## zipworth (Jun 26, 2002)

subbing......


----------



## Jenn_M (Jun 8, 2004)

Yummy recipes!!!


----------



## Oonah (Jul 28, 2004)

:

here's one of our favs...

Spicy Chicken burger with Thai Peanut Sauce

Sauce:
2T almond or peanut butter
1T low sodium soy sauce
1t sesame oil
1t rice wine vinegar
1 garlic clove
1 or 2T water
mix well...consistency should be like mayo

Burgers:
1lb ground chicken
1/4cup green onion chopped fine
1T Chile paste with garlic (we like it spicy so we actually use 3T)
1T freshly grated ginger
salt & pepper to taste

We make this two ways...
1 - burgers cooked on the Foreman grill so it doesn't stick
2 - meatloaf in a 350 oven until loaf reaches 180 degrees.

Serve on rolls with peanut sauce, top with bean sprouts.

We make this one more than we should but it's another fav esp during football season









Italian Beef
3-4lb Rump Roast
1-1/2cup beef broth (or 1 can)
8oz jar HOT (or mild) Giardiniera Relish (drain the oil if you don't use the relish giardiniera)

Crock on low 8-10 hours. Shred and serve on rolls.


----------



## NocturnalDaze (Jul 3, 2002)

I got this recipe from Pandora's Box magazine a couple of years ago. We have it every week. It has so much flavor!!

Chickpea Salad

1 lb green beans, cut into 1 in. strips
2 cups broccoli, cut into small pieces
2 tbsp balsamic vinegar
2 tbsp soy sauce
2 tbsp olive oil
1 tbsp lemon juice
1 tbsp dijon mustard
1 clove garlic
1/8 tsp salt
1/8 tsp black pepper
2 cups cooked or canned chickpeas
1 lg tomato, diced
2 stalks green onion, chopped
1 jalapeno pepper, seeded and finely chopped
10 pitted kalamata olives

In a medium saucepan on medium heat, steam beans and broccoli until slightly tender. Rinse under cold water and set aside. In a small bowl, whisk together the oil, vinegar, soy sauce, lemon juice, mustard, garlic, salt and pepper. Set aside. In a large bowl combine the chickpeas, tomato, onions, jalapeno, olives, green beans and broccoli. Toss with the dressing and serve immediately. Makes 2-4 servings.


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Here's a quickie recipe everyone likes, including our picky kids. I use it on nights when I forgot (or was too lazy) to defrost or buy meat ahead of time.

Tilapia

However many frozen or fresh tilapia fillets you want to serve.

Heat up a pan with about 2 Tbsp of butter (I tried olive oil too, but the butter flavor makes a huge difference since the tilapia is a very bland fish).

Place the tilapia fillets in the pan flat.

Season with black pepper, salt, garlic powder & and anything else that may suit your fancy.

Cover and cook on low, and with cover off afterwards if you'd like it to be a little bit drier.

The tilapia is usually done within five minutes or until it can be flaked with a fork. It just depends on whether you use fresh or frozen fillets, I always use frozen, since this is one of my last minute dinners, and I stock up on frozen tilapia when it's on sale B1G1F at the store. Lol, I got this recipe off the pkg of frozen tilapia, and I couldn't believe how easy it was!

Just serve with whatever veggie and rice/grain side that you'd like. We usually have brown rice and than I stir fry up whatever veggie I have handy.


----------



## nicolelynn (Aug 18, 2006)

We have curry like every week- we love it. I do it different each time, blending Indian and Thai styles...but this one was a winner. It's probably not a proper curry, but we love it.

Chicken Curry
Serves 4

3 c. thinly sliced chicken
1/2 c. onion, finely chopped
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 tsp minced jalapeno (seeded)
2 tsp grated ginger
2 TBSP butter or ghee
1 TBSP curry powder (more or less, depending on your taste)
1/4 tsp cinnamon
2 TBSP tomatoe paste
2 TBSP mango chutney
1/4 cup whole yogurt
1 TBSP chopped cilantro

Sautee onions in butter or ghee until soft and browned. Add ginger, garlic, jalapeno, curry and cinnamon. Cook and stir a few more minutes. Add chicken and cook thoroughly. Add tomatoe paste, chutney and water if needed, heat through. Add yogurt (you can vary this by trying heavy cream or coconut milk instead) and heat thorough...you can add more to make the sauce good and creamy. Season to taste with salt and pepepr. Serve over brown rice, garnished with cilantro and additional chutney.


----------



## summerlilies (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks for the recipes! So far I have tried the lentil chili from maclolo (page 2) which was DELICIOUS! I am going to make it again and again. Tonight we had PortraitPixie's Toss Together Pasta (page 1) -- it was so easy (took 15 minutes to make) and it was great. I am keeping both of these recipes in my regular rotation.


----------



## mama2tzatziki (Aug 27, 2006)

Mmmm! I can't wait to try some of these.









One of our current favorites is homemade pizza with a really quick whole wheat crust.

To make the crust:
1 (.25 ounce) package active yeast
1 cup warm water
2 cups whole wheat flour
1/4 cup wheat germ
1 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon honey

Preheat oven to 350. Disolve yeast into water and let stand until creamy (about 10 minutes). In a large bowl combine flour, wheat germ and salt. Make a well in the middle and add honey and yeast mixture - mix to combine. Cover and let rise for a few minutes. Coat hands in olive oil and then press dough into a floured pizza pan. (Can also roll out the dough, but we like the texture of the hand pressed out type.) Poke holes in the dough with a fork a few times, and put in oven to bake for 5-10 minutes. Remove and top with your favorite toppings and bake again for 5-15 minutes depending on toppings.

Our current favorite is to top with tomato sauce, sauted onions, fresh tomatoes and goat cheese and parmesan cheese. Yum!!


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

Just wanted to give another two thumbs up for Maclolo's lentil chili. I made a pot of it for lunch today and it is excellent. I'm sure the leftovers will be even better! I love how fast and easy it is, plus that it is made with ingredients that we pretty much always have in the house.


----------



## zipworth (Jun 26, 2002)

My family always made this simple chocolate sauce for ice cream.....

2 tablespoons good cocoa
1 tablespoon icing sugar
1 1/2 tablespoons butter

melt on stove or microwave. pour hot over ice cream. I like salted butter, but you could use unsalted, you can use regular sugar,and tinker with the proportions. My family has always loved this, it gets all hard on the ice cream, but is still hot and melty other places. Good with bananas too!


----------



## Sepia (Oct 7, 2003)

:


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

*3 lrg potatos peeled and chopped
2 lrg carrots peeled and chopped
1 lrg onion peeled and chopped
4 chicken breasts chopped
bun it all in slowcooker add 1 ltre vegetable or chicken stock and leeve to cook over night
yum*


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

*for sauce
1 lrg onion peeled and chopped
1 red and 1 green pepper deceeded and chopped
2 tins chopped tomatoes
2 garlic cloves finely chopped
2 tablespoons mixed herbs
1 tea spoon nutmeg
1/2 tea spoon chillipowder
bun all in slow cooker
meetballs
500 grams minced beef
2 table spoons mixed herbs
1 table spoon dried chives
1 garlic clove finely chopped
1 tea spoon nut meg
1/4 tea spoon chilli powder
handfull of grated cheese
mix all together then flour hands and work surface and roll mixture into balls and add to sauce and cook over night.
serve over pasta and top with cheese*


----------



## summerlilies (Feb 6, 2006)

THISMAMA -- your vegetable fried rice (page 1) was so delicious! I can see why you make it often. It was healthy, colorful, and cheap. So good







:


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

(I tend to go a bit heavier on the spices than listed.)

1 Onion, chopped
1 tsp. chili powder
1 tsp. cumin
1 tsp. garlic salt
Cayenne pepper to taste
Fresh chopped garlic to taste - (I love garlic, I use about 4 big cloves)
28 oz can diced tomatoes
1 carton Tomato soup (I use "Imagine" brand from Whole Foods)
2 cans beans (any combination - black, kidney, pinto or scarlet runner...)
1/2 bag frozen *SWEET* corn (trust me this makes the chili)
1 cup quinoa (Whole Foods bulk is pre-washed)

Saute onion until translucent, add garlic. Add chili powder, cumin,
garlic salt and cayenne. Mix in soup & canned tomatoes. Add beans
& simmer for 15 minutes. Add uncooked quinoa to chili and cook
another 15 minutes, stirring every few minutes. Frozen corn should be
added app. 5-10 minutes before chili is finished.

I personally like to have it with chunks of
cheddar cheese on top and some warm tortillas with sour cream
inside to dip & sliced avocadoes.


----------



## mama in the forest (Apr 17, 2006)

:


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

My own version of a stew in The Whole foods Market cookbook

Cajun beans and rice stew

Saute , in olive oil(I use 2-3TBLSP)

2-3 stalks celery
2-3 carrots
one large onion, yellow preferrably(but leeks work great, or green onions, a lot)
a few bell peppers(2 large or 3 small)asorted colors
saute for about 5 minutes

Add: tomato puree( 1 28 ounce can) or 2 small cans of the condensed stuff, with a bit of water(or homeade chicken stock







(about a cup)
1 large can Muir Glen fire roasted tomatoes
1 can coconut milk
1/2 cup rice,brown
1 can kidney beans
1 bag frozen petite peas
3-4 sprigs fresh thyme or 1-2 TBLSP dried~ KEY INGREDIENT~
Andoille sausage(optional, but makes it so much better)
ADD enough water or stock to cover all veggies. Simmer for about 45 minutes on low. Stirring every so often. Add more liquid as needed.
After this, add chopped kale(1 bunch) and cook for another 15 minutes.
Add chopped parsley(small handful) right before serving, along with salt/pepper.
This soup is seriously good. You will have to force yourself to stop eating it!

It makes great leftovers with a peice of crusty bread and some cheddar or monterey jack.


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

subbing


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

blueberry pancakes

2 cups pastry flour(mixed, if you prefer-half white pastry , half whole wheat or spelt)
1 large TSP baking powder
1 large TSP baking soda
pinch salt
sweet cream butter- 3 TBLSP
1 -2 eggs, depending on size.
1 1/2 cups of the foloowing seperately, or a mix of any of them~ milk, yogurt, kefir,cream
1 TSP vanilla
1/3 cup sugar
1 container fresh blueberries










Serve with peanut butter, butter, maple syrup~whatever!


----------



## summerlilies (Feb 6, 2006)

NOCTURNALDAZE - I just made your chickpea salad (page 3) - it was delicious! It would be good to take to a potluck as it seems it could be served room temp. I like how healthy it is. By the way, how much oil should go into it? I just guessed.

Here's another one of my FAVORITES! I make this all the time - it is my favorite way to eat pasta:

1. Cook whole wheat penne pasta al dente
2. In a separate sauce pan, saute garlic in olive oil (maybe 2 tblspoons of oil and 2-3 cloves of garlic)
3. add 2-3 cans of diced tomatoes (fresh would be even better!)
4. add 1 hunk of feta cheese (the normal size you buy at the store)
crumbling as you add it to the pan so that it all melts
5. Add a handful of black olives and some chopped basil
6. toss with pasta

This is by far the best pasta dish I know.

OK who else has a meal that is so good you have made it 5 thousand times? I want to know!
Thanks mamas.


----------



## Rainbowbird (Jul 26, 2004)

This is so good. Better than regular spaghetti. It gets slightly crispy/chewy on the edges, soft and saucy in the middle. There are many variations, some quite complex, but I like the simple one. I usually use leftover cooked noodles from the night before...

You just take cooked spaghetti--as much as you want for your family--I find about a half package cooked will fill a 9x13 baking pan--and place in a greased pan. Brown some ground beef (this is where i use organic beef--you don't need a lot) with an onion. Mix with a jar of spaghetti sauce or your own homemade. I usually use a jar plus a small can of sauce or drained tomatoes to make it saucier. Pour over the spaghetti, kinda blending it gently with a fork. You do want all the noodles to be moistened a bit. Top with shredded mozzarella or cheddar cheese. Bake at 350F for about 30 min. or til hot and bubbly. (I think last time I made it it took about 40 min. Depends on your oven and whether or not the spaghetti was cold when you made it...)

This is so freaking good. Gets better the next day! Also great b/c you can add veggies or whatever to the sauce. Add a side salad or veggie, maybe some garlic bread and you're done!

Great recipes everyone, I can't wait to try these!


----------



## NocturnalDaze (Jul 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *summerlilies* 
NOCTURNALDAZE - I just made your chickpea salad (page 3) - it was delicious! It would be good to take to a potluck as it seems it could be served room temp. I like how healthy it is. By the way, how much oil should go into it? I just guessed.









: Sorry about that. I fixed the recipe. It should have been 2 Tbsp of olive oil.


----------



## FitMOmmyOf2 (Apr 3, 2005)

Love all those yummy recipes, thanks so much, mamas!!! I'll def. be lurking here for more to come!









One of our all time favorites is this chicken casserole:

3-4 chicken breasts
1 can of mushroom soup
slices of cheese (enough to top each breast)
Stovetop crumbs

Place chicken in casserole dish,top w/cheese slices, pour cream of mushroom soup (mixed w/ a lil water to thin it up a bit) over, top w/bread crumbs.

If wanted, melt 1 stick of butter and pour over the crumbs. (We omit this step as we want to eat fairly low fat. -The soup is fat free in our case too)

Place in the oven for about 45 mins @ 350F. It's best to close the dish w/aluminium foil for the first 40 mins and only for the last 5 mins w/o as otherwise the crumbs get burnt. (BTDT







)

Serve w/rice or noodles and some veggies on the side, done.


----------



## FitMOmmyOf2 (Apr 3, 2005)

I thought of another one I do quite often:
*Egg noodles w/fresh tomatoes and cottage cheese*

Cut up 1 fresh tomato for each person and add about 2-3 Tbsp of cottage cheese (we prefer fat free) for each portion of tomatoes.
Heat some olive oil in the pan, add cut/cubed tomatoes, sprinkle w/garlic salt and pepper. Add cottage cheese and let simmer for ~5 mins.
Pour over noodles, pronto.

We're a big fan of cottage cheese, so everyone likes it (well, except DS, he's too young yet and picky lol). I guess if you have aversions against cc it's not really something for you


----------



## trini (Sep 20, 2005)

subbing...


----------



## OakBerry (May 24, 2005)

I make this all summer long, because I grow lots of basil.

BASIL CHICKEN

2 tbsp minced garlic (I use about 6-8 cloves, but I looove garlic)
Olive oil
4 boneless skinless chicken breasts
1 cup (I use about 2 cups) basil leaves

Sauce (if you like extra sauce, double this)
3tbsp lemon juice
3tbsp water
1tbsp soy sauce
1tbsp sugar (you could probably use sucanat, but I've never tried it)
dash pepper

Pound chicken breasts to 1/2" thickness (or buy breast cutlets)
Combine garlic and oil in skillet. Stir over med/high heat until browned.
Remove garlic to a bowl.
Add chicken to pan, cook until brown on both sides, about 5 minutes.
Cut basil into thin slivers, add HALF of basil to the pan, along with garlic and sauce ingredients.
Cover, and simmer until chicken is done, 6-7 minutes. Spoon juice over chicken often while cooking.
Transfer chicken to a platter, cover with foil to keep warm. Boil pan juices, uncovered, over high heat until reduced to 1/4 cup. Stir in remaining sliced basil and pour over chicken.

It sounds complicated, but once you make it once, it's easy. Especially if you pound the chicken before hand.
You can make mashed potatoes or rice and pour the extra sauce over it. Yum.


----------



## greenwest (Oct 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nym* 
Ginger Beef and Brocolli

1 large steak (I use inside round)
3 cloves garlic
1 inch knob of frozen ginger
4 tbsp (or so) kikoman soy sauce
a bunch of brocolli, speared
1 small onion, thinly sliced
1 carrot, julienned
3 tbsp water
2 tbsp kikoman soy sauce
pepper to taste

while still partially frozen slice beef into thin strips, grate ginger and garlic into beef, add soy sauce, cover and refridgerate.

in hot cast iron pan add a little oil and beef, stir fry over high heat until partially cooked. remove from pan. Add a little oil if needed, put in brocolli, onion and carrot. stir fry over high heat, add water and cover to steam. after a minute or so, add the beef back in with any juices, splash with some more soy sauce and sprinkle with pepper. Serve as is, or over hot brown rice!

Yum Yum







!


----------



## alison77 (May 26, 2004)

our standby comfort dish is mexican spiced turkey in croissant dough.

saute one each chopped onion and green pepper, add 1 lb. low fat ground turkey, saute. add one packet taco seasoning mix, when cooked, take off heat, add about 2 handfuls grated cheese (we usually use mexican mix, but all work) - you want enough cheese for turkey to stick together a bit.

take croissant dough, you will need 2 packs but may not use all. line up croissants on baking dish with smallest flat edge on inside (points out) forming a circle. add turkey like a wreath. then fold ends of croissants over turkey and in, then cook at 350 until croissant dough is done.

we love with salad and guacamole


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alison77* 
our standby comfort dish is mexican spiced turkey in croissant dough.

saute one each chopped onion and green pepper, add 1 lb. low fat ground turkey, saute. add one packet taco seasoning mix, when cooked, take off heat, add about 2 handfuls grated cheese (we usually use mexican mix, but all work) - you want enough cheese for turkey to stick together a bit.

take croissant dough, you will need 2 packs but may not use all. line up croissants on baking dish with smallest flat edge on inside (points out) forming a circle. add turkey like a wreath. then fold ends of croissants over turkey and in, then cook at 350 until croissant dough is done.

we love with salad and guacamole

this sounds yummy









One of my standby dished that is similar are quesadillas

I just toss meat, cheese, etc in a tortilla, fold and put in a cast iron skillet with oil until crispy









I chop up avacado and salt and squirt a little bit of lime on top.Is great with sour cream or yogurt as well.


----------



## swimswamswum (Oct 26, 2005)

We call this *chicken curry* (I apologize to anyone who knows how to actually make Chicken Curry- this is a complete bastardization, but it's yummy).

Ingrediants:
1 large onion,
3 cloves of garlic
1 cup plain yogurt
1 can of coconut milk
1 or 2 chicken breasts, depending on the size
2 T Patak's Curry Paste (or Masala, depending on spice level- we get this at the Asian market).
1 t ginger powder
3 cubed potatoes
1 T oil
hot pepper or powdered curry if you want more spice

cook chopped onion (in oil) until clear on stove top, add minced garlic for a few minutes, add ginger and spice paste, cook for about a minute. Add the other ingrediants and cook for about 40 minutes. (stir occasionaly) Serve with nan (trader joe's has fantastic garlic nan and so does our Asian mart) or with rice. This makes enough for 4 adults.

Yummy!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

:


----------



## maclolo (May 29, 2006)

YUM!!! This was delicious!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NocturnalDaze* 
I got this recipe from Pandora's Box magazine a couple of years ago. We have it every week. It has so much flavor!!

Chickpea Salad

1 lb green beans, cut into 1 in. strips
2 cups broccoli, cut into small pieces
2 tbsp balsamic vinegar
2 tbsp soy sauce
2 tbsp olive oil
1 tbsp lemon juice
1 tbsp dijon mustard
1 clove garlic
1/8 tsp salt
1/8 tsp black pepper
2 cups cooked or canned chickpeas
1 lg tomato, diced
2 stalks green onion, chopped
1 jalapeno pepper, seeded and finely chopped
10 pitted kalamata olives

In a medium saucepan on medium heat, steam beans and broccoli until slightly tender. Rinse under cold water and set aside. In a small bowl, whisk together the oil, vinegar, soy sauce, lemon juice, mustard, garlic, salt and pepper. Set aside. In a large bowl combine the chickpeas, tomato, onions, jalapeno, olives, green beans and broccoli. Toss with the dressing and serve immediately. Makes 2-4 servings.


----------



## maclolo (May 29, 2006)

We also had this one.... and LOVED it.... are you able to get the crust crispy? I think next time I might bake the crust on the rack for a bit (before putting sauce/veggies on it); that should help, right? The crust was so tasty and I put all of the toppings you suggested as well as sauteed garlic, sun-dried tomatoes, and then drizzled some olive oil after the pizza was cooked. It was even good cold--would make for a good appetizer! Thanks for sharing.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2tzatziki* 
Mmmm! I can't wait to try some of these.









One of our current favorites is homemade pizza with a really quick whole wheat crust.

To make the crust:
1 (.25 ounce) package active yeast
1 cup warm water
2 cups whole wheat flour
1/4 cup wheat germ
1 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon honey

Preheat oven to 350. Disolve yeast into water and let stand until creamy (about 10 minutes). In a large bowl combine flour, wheat germ and salt. Make a well in the middle and add honey and yeast mixture - mix to combine. Cover and let rise for a few minutes. Coat hands in olive oil and then press dough into a floured pizza pan. (Can also roll out the dough, but we like the texture of the hand pressed out type.) Poke holes in the dough with a fork a few times, and put in oven to bake for 5-10 minutes. Remove and top with your favorite toppings and bake again for 5-15 minutes depending on toppings.

Our current favorite is to top with tomato sauce, sauted onions, fresh tomatoes and goat cheese and parmesan cheese. Yum!!


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Bumpitty.


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

Just a little bump...

This is one of my favorite threads and I refer back to it frequently.







s


----------



## jenniet (Apr 1, 2004)

Great thread idea... Dh makes pasta with spinach all the time.

*Spinach Pasta*
1 bag of organic baby spinach leaves
3-4 cloves of minced garlic
1/2 lb of pasta (we like organic bowties)
2 T of butter
Olive Oil

Saute the garlic in a generous amount of olive oil and butter. Add spinach until it is cooked. Toss mixture over cooked pasta and sprinkle grated cheese on top.
This is such an easy meal. We "cheat" by using spinach from a bag so the only prep involved is chopping the garlic. I like to have warm crusty Italian bread with this dish.


----------



## Mom2Joseph (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *naturekate* 
Oatmeal Hotcakes

2 cups rolled oats 1/2 cup flour
2 cups buttermilk 1 tsp. baking powder
4 eggs 1/2 tsp. baking soda
2 Tbs. sugar 1/2 tsp. salt
4 Tbs. melted butter

Night before: stir rolled oats and buttermilk together in a bowl. Cover and
let stand on counter overnight.

The next morning: add eggs, sugar, and melted butter. Stir well to combine.
In small bowl, stir together the flour, baking powder, soda and salt; add
to the oatmeal mixture and stir until just combined. Cook on a lightly
greased hot griddle.

My DS thought he had died and gone to heaven with this one! And for dinner no less. Even my DH loved it. I made ours with organic, steel cut oats and goats milk, served with fresh fruit. This was a huge hit. I'll be making more of these to freeze for quick breakfasts for DS.


----------



## Dandelionkid (Mar 6, 2007)

Another big thumbs up for Maclolo'c lentil chili- very, very good. Leftovers on tortillas tomorrow!! (BTW- didn't have beer, still great)


----------



## sophiekat (Oct 29, 2005)

oooooooooooh, can't wait to try some of these!


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

I'm going to make the baked spaghetti, that sounds really good!


----------



## DarkHorseMama (Mar 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maclolo* 
We also had this one.... and LOVED it.... are you able to get the crust crispy? I think next time I might bake the crust on the rack for a bit (before putting sauce/veggies on it); that should help, right? The crust was so tasty and I put all of the toppings you suggested as well as sauteed garlic, sun-dried tomatoes, and then drizzled some olive oil after the pizza was cooked. It was even good cold--would make for a good appetizer! Thanks for sharing.









I was looking for some potluck recipes and found the whole wheat pizza crust as a bonus! I had meant to look for one at some point, and this thread had everything I needed. Definitely worthy of a







!

With pizza crusts, I precook the crusts, cool them to room temp, and then top them to put them back in the oven. No soggy crusts, and they're always cooked through.


----------



## greeny (Apr 27, 2007)

Well, there have already been two chicken curry recipes, but mine is slightly different, so I thought I'd add it anyway. We make this several times a month.

Chicken Curry

Ingredients:

- 1 lb chicken breasts, but into bite sized pieces
- 1 onion
- some oil (about a TBSP)
- 1 can (15-16 oz) coconut milk
- several teaspoons curry powder
- salt
- 1 cup frozen peas
- several handfuls of fresh baby spinach or frozen spinach
- 2 TBSP tomato paste
- brown sugar to taste (usually 1 - 2 TBSP)

1. Heat oil and saute diced onions until they are soft.
2. Add curry powder, some cumin, and some coriander (about 1/2 tsp of the cumin and coriander). Cook for about 1 minute.
3. Add the can of coconut milk. Bring to a simmer, then add chicken. Cook until chicken is cooked through and no longer pink.
4. Add the peas and spinach. Cook until spinach is just wilted (iif using fresh) or no longer frozen (if using frozen).
5. Season with salt and sugar, if desired.
6. Serve with naan or brown rice.


----------



## DarkHorseMama (Mar 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greeny* 
Well, there have already been two chicken curry recipes, but mine is slightly different, so I thought I'd add it anyway. We make this several times a month.









: There's no such thing as too many chicken curry recipes!


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

i make this recipe constantly. it is SO good. i use kale instead of chard, and i like to se
rve it over tortilla chips. i doubled the amount of spice, though. http://www.somethinginseason.com/200...chard-and.html


----------



## Fyrestorm (Feb 14, 2006)

I don't make this one as often as I'de like to...DH calls it heart attack on a plate...but boy is it good...

Unstuffed Chicken

8 boneless skinless chicken thighs (you can use any part you would like with or without bones)
1 pint sour cream (you can use low fat or no fat)
1 stick (yes stick) of butter
1 sm package (12 oz?) Pepperidge Farms Herb seasoned stuffing (not crouton)

Melt butter in a large bowl and stir in stuffing mix till coated

In a 9 X 14 pyrex pan place chicken in a single layer. Cover with sour cream. Evenly spread stuffing mix on top.

Bake covered in a 350 degree oven for 45 minutes. Uncover and bake for 15 more minutes.


----------



## CandyApple (Nov 1, 2004)

Subbing - saving for future reference!


----------



## JillChristina (May 24, 2004)

We make this one frequently:

*Balsamic chicken and onions*

Chop an onion (I like the sweet kind) and cook on med low heat with a little bit of olive oil, salt, and pepper. When onions are carmelized, remove from pan.

Add a bit more oil to pan and cook chicken tenders (or breasts - approx 1 lb.) with salt, pepper, and onion powder to taste. When chicken is cooked through, remove from pan.

Reduce heat and add to pan (I never measure this part) approx. 2 tbls brown sugar and 1/3 cup balsamic vinegar (or more, if you like). Stir to combine and return onions and chicken to pan. Stir to coat and enjoy!

We usually serve this recipe with pasta that has been tossed with butter (or olive oil), garlic, salt, pepper, and fresh grated parmesan. Yummy!!


----------



## De-lovely (Jan 8, 2005)

:


----------



## FireflyFan (Nov 30, 2006)

We make laab, a Thai dish.

Cook some rice in your rice cooker (Thai Jasmine rice is particularly nutty, fresh and fragrant.)

Chop a few mint leaves into a small bowl. Do the same for a few cilantro leaves in a second small bowl.

Fry 2 lbs. ground turkey. (you do not need to fry with oil if you don't want to - an alternate method is to put water in the pan and let water boil away as you stir the turkey around.) Add chopped onion and minced garlic (about 4 cloves) and fry some more.

In a bowl, put in 1/4 cup lime juice and 1/4 cup fish sauce. Add the turkey/onion/garlic mixture and stir well.

To serve, put some rice onto a plate, add some turkey mixture on top, and then garnish with mint and cilantro.

That's the basic. What my family does in addition is we add some Sambal Oelek (chili paste) to the turkey, and add more vegetables as garnish, such as cucumbers, tomatoes and diced lettuce leaves.


----------



## TwinMom (Dec 27, 2001)

subbing!


----------



## nora--not a llama (Feb 25, 2005)

Bean 'n Rice Salsa

1 can black eyed peas, drained & rinsed
1 can black beans, drained & rinsed
1 can white shoepeg corn, drained & rinsed
1 can diced tomatoes, drained & rinsed
1 can Rotel
1 bottle Italian dressing
1 bell pepper, diced
1 bunch green onions, chopped
1 bunch fresh cilantro, stems removed & chopped

Put everything in a large bowl, stir and serve with tostitos scoops. You can also use this as a garnish for steak or grilled chicken.


----------



## ***Heather*** (Sep 28, 2006)

When I'm feeling lazy, I like to cook food in the oven. Just throw it in there and leave it for half an hour/an hour.

Lazy roast:

In a glass casserole dish (or similar pan),
place meat in the middle
with diced potatoes, onion and carrots around it.
When it's almost done, you can add other veggies like broccoli, green beans, etc.

Meat options: meatballs, meatloaf, chicken thighs/legs/breast, chicken tournadoes (chicken "medallions" with strip of bacon wrapped around it), beef chunks...

Add salt and pepper and any other seasoning that might taste good







:. Add enough water to cover bottom of pan. If you're using a lean meat, add a bit of olive oil.

Rice dish:

In a casserole dish,
add rice, bulgar wheat or any other grain.
Add twice the amount of water or broth.
Add a couple dabs of butter or olive oil and salt.
Add seasoning (beef seasoning, chicken seasoning, or basil, thyme whatever.)
Throw in whatever fresh/frozen veggies on hand (tomato, broccoli, onion, garlic, green pepper, red pepper, zucchini, carrots, cauliflower, green beans, spinach, etc)

Cover and bake at 350 for half an hour or till done. I honestly can't remember what temp I cook it at or how long it takes.

Usually I bake a couple different dishes at a time so that it's not wasting energy.


----------



## nina_yyc (Nov 5, 2006)

1. 4-6 Chicken thighs
2. 1 packet of Lipton Onion Soup
3. Onions and mushrooms (optional)

Place chicken in pan over onions and mushrooms. Season liberally with onion soup. Cook until chicken is done - approximately 1/2 hour at 350-375.

Tastes great with roast potatoes:
Use one potato for everyone who's eating, plus one extra. Cut into wedges with skin on, place on a cookie sheet. Coat with olive oil and add salt and oregano to taste. If you're making the potatoes alone, cook at 400-425 for 30 mins. If you're cooking with meat, use whatever temperature you need for the meat but put in about 10 mins before.

*I always turn the oven up an extra 25 degrees because we live at a higher altitude. If you live at sea level you'll probably find the lower temperatures work better.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *homemademomma* 
i make this recipe constantly. it is SO good. i use kale instead of chard, and i like to se
rve it over tortilla chips. i doubled the amount of spice, though. http://www.somethinginseason.com/200...chard-and.html

Thanks -- that looks yummy. I am always looking for new recipes for greens. I bet it would be good on quinoa or couscous, too.


----------



## lerlerler (Mar 31, 2004)

subbing yummy will add mine after dd stops poking me


----------



## eastmillcreekmama (May 22, 2007)

Zuchinni Pancakes

This is for summer when you have LOTS of zuchinni, either from the store, or your own from the garden (where I get it!) The approximations are approximate, since its a little different every time, and I made it all up, so it's just an eyeball thing. Tinker to your heart's content. I LOVE this breakfast! Hopefully there will be fresh zukes SOON, i can't WAIT!

2-3 c shredded zuchinni (food processor helps)
1/2 shredded yellow onion
3 eggs
about 1/2-3/4 c flour, enough to thicken a little bit, you need this to help it hold together
1/4 tsp. salt
fresh ground pepper
fresh basil, chopped
1-2 tbsp of olive oil

Mix all together, and fry in oil or butter (butter sticks less), a few minutes on each side and serve with sweet (sour cream or yogurt and applesauce or other fruit), or savory, with pesto, salsa, or parmesan, or anything else that sounds good. Incidentally, I made this recipe with cooked spaghetti squash and it was really good too. You could also add ricotta to the recipe for lighter cakes.


----------



## littlecityfarmer (Apr 27, 2004)

Leftovers Pancakes:

1ish cups Leftover grain (rice, oatmeal, quinoa, whatever)
leftover vege (sweet potato, corn, peas, spinach, etc.) mashed or chopped
an egg or two
2 cups milk w/ a bit of whey or yogurt
1 tblsp. baking soda
flour to enhance consistency
whatever spices you like (salt and pepper plus whatever herbs I've plucked that day)

Combine liquid and dry ingredients. If you want to be really fancy, separate eggs and beat whites until stiff but not dry, then fold in. Cook on griddle as for pancakes!

I'm making this tonight, with brown rice and roasted sweet potatoes...


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Subbing!


----------



## Mami (Mar 19, 2004)

:


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

:


----------



## karpat2006 (Jan 13, 2007)

These are great. subbing for future reference!







:


----------



## pinksprklybarefoot (Jan 18, 2007)

We do thai coconut curry about once/week.

We use either shrimp or tofu for protein, but you could probably use just about anything.

Chop up a bunch of veggies. We have used:

carrots
celery
onion
zucchini
summer squash
kale
collard greens
broccoli
tomatoes
mushrooms

Just about anything works.

Soften them in oil of your choice in a saucepan. Depending on what it is, either add your protein to the veggies or start cooking that first. Sometimes I will add garlic or ginger. I then squirt some tamari and mirin on them. Dump a can or two of coconut milk over everything. Add 1-2 tablespoons of red curry paste (available in the Asian section of most grocery stores). Cook for a few minutes. Serve over rice noodles or jasmine rice. Mmmmmmmm.


----------



## darbyalycen206 (Oct 16, 2005)

Hello,

One of our most recent favorites because it's just soooo easy and failproof with the kids - there is plenty of pineapple sauce to pour over the rice:

Pineapple BBQ Chicken (served with rice)

about 2 lbs of boneless skinless chicken
1/2 cup BBQ sauce
20 oz can of pineapple in juice

Mix BBQ sauce and pineapple in a 9x13 pan
Lay chicken over top, turn once to coat
Cook covered at 375 IIRC, about 30 minutes or until chicken is done. We use chicken tenders, so they cook really quickly.
With about 10 minutes left, uncover and turn chicken over to finish cooking.

While cooking, I throw some rice in the rice cooker, and presto! dinner is ready, with only 5 minutes of actual effort.


----------



## happyfrog (Aug 12, 2004)

let me preface this with: i'm a completely lazy cook

you will need a crockpot

3lb (or whatever size) pork roast
1 can cranberry sauce - the berry! kind
1/4 c honey
1-2 t orange peel/zest - dried peel if you don't have fresh to get zest
1-2 t nutmeg

(oh, yeah, vary the ingredient amounts if your roast is twice as big, etc. but usually anything under 5lbs, and the above will be sufficient.)

stir the items together to make a sauce

put the frozen (is fine!!) roast in greased (I just use a wee bit of olive oil and spread it all over the inside of crockpot) crockpot and pour the sauce over.

Put crockpot on low and serve in 10-12 hours.

Another good one that I do is prepare potatoes like i'm going to bake them - scrub them, poke holes in them, rub some olive oil and salt over the potatoes, then wrap individually in alum foil and then stand them on end in a DIFFERENT crockpot and cook on high for 4 hours; low 10-12 hours.

YUMMY!

(I hate slimy carrots and mushy potatoes, but if you like that kind of thing, by all means, put them in the crockpot with the meat.)


----------



## LookMommy! (Jun 16, 2002)

Roll your own sushi (good for hot weather):

Put out Nori and bowls of the following, or be creative -

Sticky rice w/ vinegar & sugar

Matchstick carrots, red peppers, Israeli cucumbers

Sauteed tofu in matchsticks, with tamari

avocado

Strips of omlette, leftover

Leftover salmon if I have it

Wasabi, pickled ginger, tamari

My kids love this!


----------



## summerlilies (Feb 6, 2006)

This is so delicious! I served it at my dd's birthday party and everyone loved it. Thanks for sharing the recipe JillChristina.

Balsamic chicken and onions

Chop an onion (I like the sweet kind) and cook on med low heat with a little bit of olive oil, salt, and pepper. When onions are carmelized, remove from pan.

Add a bit more oil to pan and cook chicken tenders (or breasts - approx 1 lb.) with salt, pepper, and onion powder to taste. When chicken is cooked through, remove from pan.

Reduce heat and add to pan (I never measure this part) approx. 2 tbls brown sugar and 1/3 cup balsamic vinegar (or more, if you like). Stir to combine and return onions and chicken to pan. Stir to coat and enjoy!

We usually serve this recipe with pasta that has been tossed with butter (or olive oil), garlic, salt, pepper, and fresh grated parmesan. Yummy!!


----------



## darbyalycen206 (Oct 16, 2005)

Thank you JillChristina!!!!!

I just made that balsamic chicken recipe. Mainly because I had all the ingredients and it looked so simple. What I wasn't expecting was for it to be SOOOO GOOD! It passed the kid test too - my kids are eating their second helping right now. I did as suggested and served with a garlic/olive oil/parmesan tossed spaghetti. MMMMMM I think this will become a staple around here. Great recipe!


----------



## JillChristina (May 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darbyalycen206* 
Thank you JillChristina!!!!!

I just made that balsamic chicken recipe. Mainly because I had all the ingredients and it looked so simple. What I wasn't expecting was for it to be SOOOO GOOD! It passed the kid test too - my kids are eating their second helping right now. I did as suggested and served with a garlic/olive oil/parmesan tossed spaghetti. MMMMMM I think this will become a staple around here. Great recipe!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *summerlilies* 
This is so delicious! I served it at my dd's birthday party and everyone loved it. Thanks for sharing the recipe JillChristina.


You're welcome!







: I'm glad you liked it. I think I'll have to make that this week. That's one of those recipes that I make a lot and then forget about and then remember, hey, I haven't made that in a while. It's also a recipe that I almost always have the ingredients on hand for.

I made maclolo's lentil chili (super yummy!) and summerlilies, I've made the pasta toss that you suggested back on 10/25/06. I love feta and it was so delicious and easy.

I think I could just print this thread out and never use a cookbook again!


----------



## mleavell (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks for posting such great stuff. Can't wait to try some of them.


----------



## Fiestabeth (Aug 4, 2006)

It's late right now but I am definitely going to come back to this tomorrow and print some recipes! I'll add one or two as well.


----------



## purplepixiewing (Jun 5, 2007)

What an awesome thread. I can't wait to try some of these and I was just thinking I need a good pizza crust recipe. Everything sounds delicious. Great ideas too, I never thought of using lentils in chilli or cooking baked potatoes in the crock pot. I'll be back to post a couple recipes we like but now I have to go to bed.


----------



## Mama2-4 (Apr 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabohl* 
Black Bean Soup

1 C tomato salsa
3 C cooked black beans (or 2 (15oz) cans)
2 C chicken stock
1 tsp. lime juice
2 tbsp. chopped fresh cilantro
sour cream (optional)

Heat salsa in a large saucepan over medium heat, stirring often, for about 5 minutes. Stir in beans and broth. Bring to a boil, then lower the heat and simmer soup, covered, for 15 minutes. Let soup cool slightly, then ladle half of it into a food processor or blender and puree it. Return the pureed soup to the pot. Stir in the lime juice and cilantro and heat the mixture through. I usually double the recipe cuz it doesn't make a lot, but it is SO tasty!


We made this tonight for dinner, it was really delish! It has such a nice fresh taste. We served it with warmed tortillas. Yummy, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Carlyn (Jun 11, 2007)

Here's a favourite around here. I am almost always asked for the recipe when I make this one for guests. So tasty and easy!

Honey Baked Chicken:

about 3 lbs. chicken, cut up (use whatever pieces you like best)
1/3 c. honey
1/3 c. butter, melted
2 T. prepared mustard
1 t. curry (I often use quite a bit more)
1 t. salt

Combine sauce ingredients and pour over chicken pieces. Bake at 350 for 1 hr and 15 minutes, uncovered, basting every 15 minutes. Great served with rice.

I like to double the sauce, since it tastes so great over rice. If you don't get around to basting it much or at all, it still works!

Carlyn


----------



## Enudely (Jul 2, 2005)

:
don't have time to post now... will post later!


----------



## BlissP (Jun 24, 2005)

Love this thread! I'm away from home now, but when I return I will post a favorite!


----------



## ChildoftheMoon (Apr 9, 2002)

We eat this all the time, very easy to make, and good cold too!

Corn Bake

1 can cream corn
1 can of seasoned tomato-liquified
1 &1/4 cup corn meal
2 tsp. garlic salt
1-2 cups grated cheese
2 tsp baking powder
1/2 cup safflower oil (you can use less)
4 eggs
7 oz. can green chilies
2 cups chopped fresh spinach
1 med-large zuccini shredded
1 cup chopped broccoli
Other things to add: (I usually just add whatever I have on hand)
skinless boneless chicken cooked and chopped
salsa
any other veggie
ground beef

Mix all ingredients together in a bowl and dump into a 13x9 inch greased baking pan. Bake in 350 degree oven for 50 minutes or until done.
Enjoy!


----------



## Sea_Gal (Jan 15, 2006)

This is a great thread!

Eggplant Burgers.

*Pick a firm fairly evenly shaped eggplant.
*Cut it into 1 inch thick rounds. (I leave the skin on)
*Rub each side with season salt.
*Place in a hot lightly oiled skillet.
*Very lightly brown both sides.
Be careful not to over cook your eggplant you still want it firm.
Serve with your favorite burger accouterments.

or

Tuna Salad

* Boil a 16 oz package of pasta of your choice
* In a colander rinse 1 1/2 cups frozen peas until thawed
* Drain pasta in same colander and rinse w/cold water
* In a large bowl add the peas and pasta stir in about 1/2 cup salad dressing and 1 6oz can tuna.
*salt and pepper to taste.

Sorry if that was confusing nak

Happy cooking everybody!







:


----------



## stlmomof2 (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenniet* 
Great thread idea... Dh makes pasta with spinach all the time.

*Spinach Pasta*
1 bag of organic baby spinach leaves
3-4 cloves of minced garlic
1/2 lb of pasta (we like organic bowties)
2 T of butter
Olive Oil

Saute the garlic in a generous amount of olive oil and butter. Add spinach until it is cooked. Toss mixture over cooked pasta and sprinkle grated cheese on top.
This is such an easy meal. We "cheat" by using spinach from a bag so the only prep involved is chopping the garlic. I like to have warm crusty Italian bread with this dish.









This one was great and indeed very easy. I added some diced canned tomatoes and I think next time I'll add some shrimp, too.

Here is my easy recipe that everyone loves. The hardest part is just to remember to buy the Spanish rice mix--the other ingredients are almost always around.

Mexican Chicken Casserole
Pour some Spanish rice mix and everything it calls for except water into a casserole dish (rice doesn't need to be cooked separately). Pour a 28 ounce can of diced tomatoes into the dish and stir. Canned sliced chillies are good to stir in, too. Put four defrosted chicken breasts on top of the rice. Grate a bunch of cheese (monterrey jack or cheddar) so that it covers everything. Bake at 350 for 40 minutes.


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

ok super easy

2 lbs ground meat
1 jar salsa ( our favorite is southwest salsa)
1 egg
oatmeal *or* breadcrumbs (i am not sure of the measurment, two handfuls oatmeal, three handfuls bread crumbs.

mix together cook one hour at 350.

we eat with mashed potatoes, salad, and the veggie we feel like thatnight.

the great thing is leftovers.
you make a meat loaf sandwhich. put a sice meatloaf on bread with a slice cheese over it. pop it in the toaster oven with a top for the sandwhich. after it is finished spread mashed potatoes on the bread, add fresh spinach, put sandwhich together and eat. SUPER YUMMY!


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rainbowbird* 
This is so good. Better than regular spaghetti. It gets slightly crispy/chewy on the edges, soft and saucy in the middle. There are many variations, some quite complex, but I like the simple one. I usually use leftover cooked noodles from the night before...

You just take cooked spaghetti--as much as you want for your family--I find about a half package cooked will fill a 9x13 baking pan--and place in a greased pan. Brown some ground beef (this is where i use organic beef--you don't need a lot) with an onion. Mix with a jar of spaghetti sauce or your own homemade. I usually use a jar plus a small can of sauce or drained tomatoes to make it saucier. Pour over the spaghetti, kinda blending it gently with a fork. You do want all the noodles to be moistened a bit. Top with shredded mozzarella or cheddar cheese. Bake at 350F for about 30 min. or til hot and bubbly. (I think last time I made it it took about 40 min. Depends on your oven and whether or not the spaghetti was cold when you made it...)


we do something similaiar, but it's a pie. I toss the noodles with some melted butter and parm.
grease the pie plate with olive oil and press the noodles in to make a crust.
over noodles i spread some cottage cheese.

then i put in my mix.
cook ground meat, and onions, with sauce (we liek to add shredded carrots to ours and celery. then pour in crust. sprinkle top w/ mozz. and bake 350 for 30 minutes.

i love this one!


----------



## Kokopelli-mana (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for the recipes. I'll be making several and will report back with the "picky family" taste test!


----------



## HypnoMama (Jun 12, 2007)

We make this alot in the fall
*Cheddar Corn Chowder- makes 12 servings*
Bacon; 8 Ounces, chopped (optional)
Olive Oil; 1/4 Cups
Yellow Onion; 6 Cups, chopped
Unsalted Butter; 4 Tablespoon
All Purpose Flour; 1/2 Cups
Kosher Salt; 2 Teaspoon
Black Pepper; 1 Teaspoon
Ground Tumeric; 1/2 Teaspoon
Chicken Stock; 12 Cups
White Potatoes; 6 Cups, cubed
Corn Kernels; 10 Cups
Half & Half; 2 Cups
Sharp White Cheddar Cheese; 1/2 Pounds, grated

In a large stockpot on medium high heat, cook the bacon and olive oil until the bacon is crisp, about 5 minutes. Remove the bacon with a slotted spoon and reserve. Reduce the heat to medium, add the onions and butter and cook for 10 minutes, until the onion is translucent.

Stir in the flour, salt, pepper, and tumeric and cook for 5 minutes. Add the stock and potatoes, bring to a boil and simmer uncovered for 15 minutes, until the potatoes are tender. If using fresh corn, cut the kernals off the cobbs and blanch the kernals for 3 minutes in boiling salted water. Drain. (If using frozen, skip this step.) Add the corn to the soup, then the half and half and cheddar. Cook for 5 more minutes, until the cheese is melted. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Serve hot with a garnish of bacon.

*Chicken and Rice Soup - makes 16 cups*
Large Onion; 1, chopped
Large Celery Ribs; 3, chopped
Medium Carrot; 3, chopped
3.5-4 Pound Chicken; 1
Long Grain Brown Rice; 1 Cups
Flat Leaf Parsley; 1/3 Cups, chopped
Salt; 1 Teaspoon
Water; 3 Quart
Ground Black Pepper;
Combine onion, celery, carrots, chicken, rice, parsley and salt in a 5 quart pot. Add water and bring to a boil, then reduce heat, cover and simmer , skimming off fat as needed for 1 hour.

Transfer chicken to a colander. When cool enough to handle, remove meat; discard skin and bones. Coarsely shred chicken and return to soup. Season with salt and pepper and reheat if nessecary.

*Grilled Lemon Chicken- serves 4*
Lemon Juice; 3/4 Cups
Olive Oil; 3/4 Cups
Kosher Salt; 2 Teaspoon
Ground Black Pepper; 1 Teaspoon
Fresh Thyme; 1 Tablespoon, chopped
Boneless Chicken Breast Halves; 2 Pounds
1. Whisk together the lemon juice, olive oil, salt, pepper and thyme. Pour over the chicken breasts in a nonreactive bowl. Cover and marinate in the refrigerator for 6 hours or overnight.

2. Heat a charcoal grill and cook the chicken breasts for 10 minutes on each side, until just cooked through.

I like serve sliced on salad or with a side of rice and asparagus.

*Indonesian Ginger Chicken - 5 servings*
Honey; 1 Cups
Soy Sauce; 3/4 Cup
Garlic; 1/4 Cups, minced
Fresh Ginger; 1/2 Cups, peeled and grated
Chickens; 2, quartered, backs removed
Cook the honey, soy sauce, garlic and ginger root in a small saucepan over low heat until the honey is melted. Arrange the chicken in a large, shallow baking pan, skin side down, and pour on the sauce. Cover the pan tightly with aluminum foil. Marinate overnight in the refrigerator.

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees.

Place the baking pan in the oven and bake for 1/2 hour. Uncover the pan, turn the chicken skin side up and raise the temp to 375 degrees. Continue baking for 30 minutes or until the juices run clear when you cut between the leg and the thigh and the sauce is a rich dark brown.

*Macaroni and Cheese*
*Topping*
Unsalted Butter; 1/4 Stick, melted
Panko Bread Crumbs; 2 Cups
Extra Sharp Cheddar; 1 Cups, coarsely grated
*Cheese Sauce And Macaroni*
Unsalted Butter; 3 Tablespoon
All Purpose Flour; 3 Tablespoon
Red Pepper Flakes; 1/2 Teaspoon
Whole Milk; 2 3/4 Cups
Heavy Cream; 3/4 Cups
Extra Sharp Cheddar; 4 Cups
Dijon Mustard; 2 Teaspoon
Salt; 1 1/2 Teaspoon
Ground Black Pepper; 1/4 Teaspoon
Elbow Macaroni; 3/4 Pounds
Put a rack in middle of oven and preheat to 400 F. Butter a 3 quart shallow baking dish.

Make the topping: Stir together butter, panko and cheese in a bowl until well combined.

Make the sauce:
Melt butter in a 5 quart heavy pot over moderately low heat. Whisk in flour and red pepper flakes and cook, whisking for 3 minutes to make a roux. Whisk in milk in a slow stream, then bring sauce to a boil, whisking constantly. Simmer, whisking occasionally, for 3 minutes. Stir in cream, cheddar, mustard, salt and pepper. Remove pot from heat and cover surface of sauce with wax paper to prevent a skin from forming.

Cook the macaroni and assemble the dish: Cook macaroni in a 6 quart pot of boiling salted water ( 1 tablespoon salt per every 4 quarts water) until al dente. Reserve 1 cup pasta cooking water and drain macaroni.

Stir together macaroni, reserved cooking water and sauce in a large bowl, then transfer to baking dish (mixture will be loose).

Sprinkle topping evenly over macaroni. Bake until top is golden and bubbling, 25 to 35 minutes.

*Sesame Noodles and Tofu- serves 3-4*
*Dressing*
Smooth Peanut Butter; 1 Cups
Soy Sauce; 1/2 Cups
Water; 2/3 Cups
Fresh Ginger; 4 Tablespoon, peeled and grated
Medium Cloves Garlic; 4, minced
Red Wine Vinegar; 4 Tablespoon
Asian Sesame Oil; 3 Tablespoon
Honey; 4 Teaspoon
Red Pepper Flakes; 2 Teaspoon
*Noodles*
Dried Thin Linguine; 1/2 Pounds
Scallion; 8, chopped
Red Bell Peppers; 1, thin sliced
Yellow Bell Peppers; 1, thin sliced
Sesame Seeds; 6 Tablespoon
Tofu
Block of tofu, cut into 3 slices horizontally and then cut into triangles
2 tbsp peanut oil

Make the dressing: Combine all ingredients in a blender and blend until smooth, about 2 minutes. Transfer to a large bowl.

Make the noodles: Cook pasta in a 6 to 8 quart pot of boiling salted water until tender. Drain in a colander, then rinse well under cool water.

Pan fry the tofu with the 2 tbsp peanut oil over medium high heat.

*Add pasta, scallions, bell peppers, and sesame seeds to dressing, tossing with tofu to combine. Serve immediately.

*Sushi Roll Salad- Serves 4 as side dish, 2-3 as main with tofu or salmon*
Sushi Rice; 1 1/2 Cups
Sesame Seeds; 1 Tablespoon
Water; 1 3/4 Cups + 1 1/2 Tbsp
Seasoned Rice Vinegar; 1/4 Cups
Sugar; 1 Tablespoon
Salt; 1 Teaspoon
Medium Carrot; 1, julienned
Wasabi Paste; 1 1/4 Teaspoon
Vegetable Oil; 1 1/2 Tablespoon
Large Seedless Cucumber; 1/2, peeled and small diced
Scallion; 3, chopped
Pickled Ginger; 3 Tablespoon, minced
Avocado; 1, cubed
Toasted Nori; 1 Sheet, sliced thin

Rinse rice in several changes of cold water in a bowl until water is almost clear. Drain in a colander for 30 minutes.

Meanwhile, toast seeds in a very dry small heavy skillet over moderate heat, stirring, until fragrant and a shade or two darker. Transfer to a small bowl to cool.

Combine rice and 1 3/4 cups water in a 3 to 4 quart heavy saucepan and bring to a boil, then reduce heat and simmer, covered, for 2 minutes. Remove from heat and let rice stand, covered for 10 minutes (do not lift lid).

Meanwhile, combine vinegar, sugar and salt in a very small saucepan and bring to just a boil, stirring constantly until sugar is dissolved. Remove from heat and cool for 2 minutes.

Spread rice in a large shallow baking pan. Sprinkle with vinegar mixtue and toss with a wooden spoon.

With a vegetable peeler, shave lengthwise slices from carrot, then cut slices diagonally into 1/4 inch wide strips.

Whisk together wasabi, remaining 1 1/2 tablespoons water and oil in a large bowl. Add rice carrot, cucumber, scallions, pickled ginger and sesame seeds and toss gently.

Halve, pit and peel avocado. Cut crosswise into 1/4 inch thick slices. Arrange on plate with rice salad and sprinkle with nori strips.

**I like to put pan fried tofu in this sometimes or grilled salmon.

*Vegetarian Dirty Rice- Serves 4*
Can of refried beans (the regular sized can)
Onion; 1, chopped
Garlic; 2 cloves, minced
Peanut Oil; 1 Tablespoon
Long Grain Rice; 3/4 Cups
Vegetable Broth; 1 1/2 Cups
Tomato Paste; 1 Tablespoon
Cider Vinegar; 1 Tablespoon
Cumin; 1 Teaspoon
Black Pepper; 1 Teaspoon
Paprika; 1 Teaspoon
Cayenne; 1/4 Teaspoon
Chili Powder, 1 Teaspoon
Cheddar Cheese; 1/2 Cups, grated
Corn; 1/2 Cups
Carrot, 1, grated
Green Onions, 1 bunch, chopped
Cilantro; 1/4 cup, chopped
In a medium saucepan over medium high heat, sweat the onions and garlic in oil until translucent, about 3-4 minutes.
Add the rice and saute briefly, about 1 minute.
Add the broth, tomato paste, vinegar, cumin, pepper,chili powder, paprika and cayenne. Bring the broth to a boil and cover the pot tightly, turn the heat to low and cook for approximately 15 minutes until rice is tender.
Fold the beans, cheese, green onions, carrots, corn and cilantro into the rice.

** Sometimes I add leftover chicken.. or I brown up some fake ground round and add that.


----------



## summerlilies (Feb 6, 2006)

HypnoMama -- THANKS for all the recipes! I can't wait to try the sushi roll salad.


----------



## kalisis (Jan 10, 2005)

Oooh, these are some great ideas!

I'll throw these in:

Zucchini w/ Polenta
Saute a couple of cloves of garlic in some olive oil, then add cubed zucchini. Sometimes I add leeks too, if I have them. Let brown really good on the first side and then stir. Add in a tube of prepared polenta that is cubed the same size as the zucchini and then add just enough spaghetti sauce to wet. Cook for just a few minutes more to heat polenta through and serve. Sometimes I add a bit of parm. cheese, but not always.

I also make a "cheater" Indian dish a lot.
Buy a couple packages of frozen Mushroom Mutter or Dal. Saute a pkg of mushrooms in some butter until sort of soft. Add in frozen ingredients. Cook until warmed through. Serve over rice (I make rice once a week in the morning while I do the dishes, so it's always in the fridge). Add a side of mashed cauliflower (one pkg frozen cauliflower or one head, cooked until soft - add in some green onion flavored cream cheese and mash). Yummy!


----------



## HypnoMama (Jun 12, 2007)

Summerlilies,
It's sooo good during the summer when you dont want something hot. I like to add extra wasabi, but we like it hot









I love to cook so I've got alot of recipes, but the ones Ive posted are our recent stand bys.

Here are a few more, I take my recipes from alot of places and am bad about noting where they come from, especially the ones I make all the time. I put them all into a program called Accuchef for safe keeping because they are mostly done by memory now. Alot of them are from Gourmet's big recipe book, Ina and Passionate Vegetarian:

*Wheatberry and Barley Salad with Smoked Mozzerella*
Wheatberries; 1 Cups
Pearl Barley; 1 Cups
Garlic Clove; 2, minced
Salt;
Small Red Onion; 1, diced
Balsamic Vinegar; 1/4 Cups
Extra Virgin Olive Oil; 1/ 4 Cups
Corn; 1 1/2 Cups
Smoked Mozzerella; 1/2 Pounds
Cherry Tomatoes; 1 Pint, halved
Scallion; 6, chopped
Fresh Chives; 1/2 Cups, chopped
Ground Black Pepper; 1/2 Teaspoon

Add wheat berries to a large pot of boiling salted water. ( 1 tablespoon salt for every 4 quarts water), stir, reduce heat and simmer for 30 minutes.

Stir barely into pot and simmer for 40 minutes.

Meanwhile, with a sharp heavy knife, mince and mash garlic to a paste with 1/2 teaspoon salt. Stir together garlic paste, onion mixture and toss well. Cool completely.

Add corn, mozzerella, cherry tomatoes, scallions, chives, 2 teaspoons salt and pepper to grains and toss well.

*Orechiette With Cannellini Beans And Spinach*
Olive Oil; 1 Tablespoon
Onion; 2 1/2 Cups, chopped
Garlic; 3 Clove, minced
15 Oz Can Cannellini Beans; 2
Vegetable Broth; 1 Cups
Red Pepper Flakes; 1/4 Teaspoon
Kosher Salt; 1/2 Teaspoon
Orechiette; 1 Pounds
10 Oz Bag Spinach; 2
Parmesan; 1/2 Cups, finely grated
Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil for the pasta.

Meanwhile, in a large nonstick skillet over medium high heat, heat the olive oil. Add the onions and saute over medium high heat until golden brown, about 10-12 minutes, stirring occasionally. Add the garlic and cook and additional 2 minutes.

Add the cannellini beans, vegetable broth, crushed red pepper flakes and 1/2 teaspoon salt to the pot. Simmer over medium high heat until the sauce thickens slightly, about 15 minutes. Cook the pasta in the boiling water until al dente, about 8-10 minutes. Just before draining pasta, stir the spinach into the pasta pot until it wilts. Drain the pasta and the spinach and return them to the pot. Add the cannellini bean mixture and mix well.

Serve in large, heated pasta bowl and top with grated parmesan cheese..

*Butternut Squash and Apple Soup*
Unsalted Butter; 2 Tablespoon
Olive Oil; 2 Tablespoon
Yellow Onion; 4 Cups, diced
Mild Curry Powder; 2 Tablespoon
Butternut Squash; 5 Pounds, peeled, seeded and chunked
Sweet Apples; 1 1/2 Pounds, cored and chunked ( I like to leave the skins on because of the nutrients, but you can remove them if the texture bugs you)
Kosher Salt; 2 Teaspoon
Ground Black Pepper; 1/2 Teaspoon
Apple Juice Or Cider; 2 Cups

Warm the butter and olive oil in a large stockpot over low heat. Add the onions, curry powder and cook, uncovered, for 15 to 20 minutes, until the onions are tender. Stir occasionally, scraping theb ottom of the pan.

Peel the squash, cut in half, and remove the seeds. Cut the squash into chunks. Peel, quarter, and core the apples. Cut into chunks.

Add the squash, apples, salt, pepper and 2 cups of water to the pot. Bring to a boil, then cover, reduce the heat to low and cook for 30 to 40 minutes, until the squash and apples are very soft. Process the soup through a food mill fitted with a large blade, or puree it coarsely in the bowl of a food processor fitted with a steel blade.

Pour the soup back into the pot. Add the apple juice and enough water to make the soup the consistancy you like. It should be slightly sweet and quite thick. Check for seasonings and serve hot.


----------



## krankedyann (May 28, 2005)

:


----------



## nora--not a llama (Feb 25, 2005)

bumping...

I made the zucchini beef bake and the pineapple bbq chicken off of this thread, and they were both sooooooooo good!!!


----------



## bananababies (Dec 10, 2006)

We call this the "Chicken Stuff," and everyone I've made if for goes gaga over it.

2 or 3 chicken breasts, chopped bite size
4 to 6 zucchinis, chopped bite size
about 1 whole roasted red pepper, diced
few cloves of garlic, minced
salt & pepper
olive oil (or sauteeing oil of your choice)
splash of sherry wine or other acid/vinegar
1 lb egg noodles (or whatever noodles-next time I'm trying it with gf rice noodles in penne form)
chevre, feta, or parmesan cheese
balsamic glaze (can be bought at specialty store, or reduce your own balsamic with a little sugar added. much easier to buy!!)

1. Boil water and prepare noodles as directed on package.
2. Heat a drizzle of oil on med. in sautee pan. Add garlic and start to carmalize for a minute. Add chicken pieces. Let start to brown, sprinkle with salt and pepper. Add a splash of sherry wine (or vinegar) and allow chicken to cook through.
3. Meanwhile, sautee zucchini with a little salt and pepper in a seperate pan.
4. Mix together noodles, chicken, zucchini & roasted red peppers.
5. Garnish with cheese and a drizzle of balsamic glaze.

The balsamic glaze really makes this dish, unfortunatly it's sometimes hard to find. I've searched Metro Detroit and have only found it at one specialty produce store. You can also use a really good aged balsamic vinegar. I'm sure it would be good without it, but I've never tried cause I'm a balsamic glaze addict.


----------



## Kokopelli-mana (Jan 18, 2005)

OK I made the balsamic chicken and onions and it was a winner with the whole family!!!!! YAY Thank you!
My dh hates onions but he ate everything and had 2nds. Dd who is superpicky absolutely loved it!!! (I called it "brown sugar chicken" which I think helped.) She actually said she loved it a few times, had 2nds, which never happens, and shouted , "I love food!"

So I will definately be adding this to my weekly repoirtiore.

Also made the lentil chili. Dh and I loved it!!! I froze some, and am going to try it in tortillas!

Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## momomad (Apr 15, 2004)

OK here are a few favorites. I'm not into cooking but these are easy and somewhat healthy.

*Eggplant Italiano*
Slice some eggplant (1/4" to 1/2" thick). Brush lightly on both sides with olive oil. Place on baking sheet and broil on each side until lightly browned. Put in baking dish and cover with favorite spaghetti sauce and mozz. cheese and parm. cheese on top of that. Cover and bake until cheese melts.

*Southwestern Chicken Pasta*
Cook up some ww penne pasta. Grill or saute some boneless skinless chicken breasts. Stir in some chopped red bell peppers and saute until slightly tender. Then add chopped cilantro, halved black olives and some prepared fresh salsa and Bertolli Alfredo sauce (well this is the unhealthy part). Heat just until hot. And serve over pasta. (You could garnish with sour cream and chopped onions).

*Crockpot White Chili*
Cut up b.l. s.l. chicken breasts and dump into CP. Add 2 or 3 cans of white beans (cannellini) with juices (or the equivalent of homemade beans). Add one jar of salsa (12 oz. or so). We like the Trader Joes salsa verde. And add 2 t or so of cumin. Stir up and leave to cook all day. Serve with cheese sprinkled on top and with hot tortillas or quesadillas.

These are favorites with DH and 5 yo DD and of course with me because they are so easy and tasty.

Hope someone enjoys them, Stacey


----------



## CeciMami (Nov 15, 2005)

:


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

I have made this twice now and myself and DH love it! I made it with brown rice and put the chicken, mushrooms, onions, and some of the "juice" on top. Mmmm good. DH wants it to be a regular. DS is not really a fan though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nina_yyc* 
1. 4-6 Chicken thighs
2. 1 packet of Lipton Onion Soup
3. Onions and mushrooms (optional)

Place chicken in pan over onions and mushrooms. Season liberally with onion soup. Cook until chicken is done - approximately 1/2 hour at 350-375.

Tastes great with roast potatoes:
Use one potato for everyone who's eating, plus one extra. Cut into wedges with skin on, place on a cookie sheet. Coat with olive oil and add salt and oregano to taste. If you're making the potatoes alone, cook at 400-425 for 30 mins. If you're cooking with meat, use whatever temperature you need for the meat but put in about 10 mins before.

*I always turn the oven up an extra 25 degrees because we live at a higher altitude. If you live at sea level you'll probably find the lower temperatures work better.


----------



## rosie29 (Aug 18, 2004)

Here are two of our favorites:

*Curried Rice and Chicken*

3 tablespoons oil
1 onion, chopped fine
1 cup long-grain rice
2 teaspoon curry powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoon butter
1/2 cup raisins
2 cups chicken broth
diced chicken, raw or cooked works fine (optional)

Preheat oven to 375. Butter a 1 1/2 quart casserole. heat the oil in a skillet, add the onion, and cook until it is soft. Stir the rice and cook, stirring, for 3 minutes. Add the curry powder, butter, salt, and raisins, and cook 1 minute more. Transfer to a casserole, pour in the chicken broth, stir, cover, bake for 1 hour.

*Savory Baked Spaghetti*
(I like this one because the spaghetti doesn't need to be pre-cooked.)

Place ingredients in casserole dish in the following order:
·8 oz dry spaghetti (whole wheat if available)
·1 c. chopped onion
·1 lb. ground beef or turkey, or Italian sausage, browned and drained (optional)

Mix together in a bowl and then pour into casserole dish:
¼ tsp. garlic powder
1 c. water
1 egg (optional)
1 ½ tsp. salt
1/8 tsp. pepper
1 tsp. chili powder
1 tsp. oregano or Italian seasoning

Finally, place these items on top:
·1 lb. 13 oz. can tomato sauce
·Italian seasoning

Bake, covered, at 325 degrees for 35 minutes.

Remove cover and add 1 ¼ c. shredded cheese (any variety). Bake 10-15 minutes.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

The dish I've been making constantly lately is Lemon Seafood Risotto. DH got me a grillpan for Christmas, and it's been getting tons of use lately with this recipe! I used to just make it using 2 saute pans, though, and that worked fine too.

Lemon Seafood Risotto:
1/4 pound shrimp
1/4 pound scallops
1/2 tsp salt
3.5 cups broth
2 Tbsp olive oil, divided
2 shallots, minced
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 cup arborio rice
1/2 cup white wine
2 tsp lemon zest
1/4 cup parsley, chopped
1 bunch asparagus

Peel and devein shrimp, rinse and dry shrimp and scallops thoroughly. In a medium bowl, massage seafood with salt, set aside.

Pour broth into medium saucepot, bring to a light simmer.

In large skillet, saute shallots and garlic in 1 Tbsp olive oil 3 minutes. Add rice, saute 2 minutes until lightly toasted. Add wine, stir until absorbed. Ladle in broth 1/2 cup at a time until absorbed, stirring constantly. Remove risotto from heat, stir in lemon zest and parsley, cover to keep warm.

Meanwhile, preheat grillpan (or another saute pan) to medium-high. Toss shrimp and scallops with remaining 1 Tbsp olive oil, place on grillpan (sometimes I skewer them to make turning easier). Place asparagus on grillpan as well, cook everything 5-7 minutes, turning halfway through. Chop asparagus into 1-inch pieces.

Spoon risotto into serving dishes, top each with shrimp, scallops, and asparagus, add salt, pepper, and a little extra lemon zest and parsley as garnish, if desired.


----------



## jsnv (Jan 2, 2007)

: But I'll be back later with a recipe.


----------



## stlmomof2 (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mandymichel* 

Here is my easy recipe that everyone loves. The hardest part is just to remember to buy the Spanish rice mix--the other ingredients are almost always around.

Mexican Chicken Casserole
Pour some Spanish rice mix and everything it calls for except water into a casserole dish (rice doesn't need to be cooked separately). Pour a 28 ounce can of diced tomatoes into the dish and stir. Canned sliced chillies are good to stir in, too. Put four defrosted chicken breasts on top of the rice. Grate a bunch of cheese (monterrey jack or cheddar) so that it covers everything. Bake at 350 for 40 minutes.

For some reason, the last time I made this, the rice was still a little crunchy. I think it may depend on the brand of rice or the type of dish used. Cook the rice maybe halfway in the beginning just to be safe.


----------



## NoHiddenFees (Mar 15, 2002)

The Great Unnamed Cabbage Recipe

cabbage, shredded (I use 1/2 med. sized cabbage for 2)
noodles
butter
cottage cheese (room temperature)
caraway seeds

Braise cabbage 10 in butter with about 1 T of caraway seeds. There's not much need to stir until the end. To assemble, place cabbage on cottage cheese on noodles. (or whatever order you like). This is super yummy; even cabbage phobic DH asks for it.


----------



## rosie29 (Aug 18, 2004)

Bump!


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

anymore yummy dishes to share??


----------



## simcon (Jul 31, 2002)

I can't wait to try some of the recipes from this thread (I'm still working through the slow cooker thread, so all my cooking nights are already committed this week!)

But here's a favorite around here:

*Bean Enchiladas*
2 cans black beans
1 med. onion, chopped
1-2 cloves minced garlic
1 tsp ground cumin
1 tsp ground chili powder
1/8 tsp cayenne (or adjust for hotness)
1 can diced tomatoes (or 2-3 fresh, chopped)
8 burrito-size tortillas
1 12 oz jar green salsa (I use Trader Joe's)
1 stick Montery Jack cheese (maybe 8 oz?), grated

Saute chopped onion and garlic in oil. When onion is translucent, add spices, salt and pepper. Add drained, rinsed beans, cook over med for 5 min. Add tomatoes (with liquid); cook until tomatoes start to lose their shape. In a 9 x 13 baking pan, roll a large spoonful or two--I use a small ladle--of the bean mixture in each tortilla along with a sprinkle of grated cheese. Spoon the jar of salsa over the filled, rolled tortillas, and sprinkle the rest of the cheese over the pan. Bake at 350 for 30 min, or until cheese begins to brown.

We love this with guacamole:
2 avocados
1/3 c finely chopped red onion
1 clove minced garlic
juice of 1 lime
1/2 c loosely packed chopped cilantro
salt

Mash avocadoes with fork, add onion, garlic, lime juice, cilantro and stir. Season with salt to taste.

The nice thing about the enchilada recipe is that you can prepare it ahead of time and stick it in the fridge for a couple of days, and then just bake it (makes a good give-away dish of prepared food). The spice amounts are estimates, though--I never measure (but I think they're pretty close). We use this bean filling for burritos, quesadillas, nachos, and plain with rice as well.


----------

